# I shouldn't have went to the bow shop today!!!



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I knew if I went I would buy a new bow and of course that's exactly what happened. Bought a Mathews Creed. Light, smooth, and fast. It's a sweet shooter.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice ,I am going to be looking for a new bow also.Got to give up the old recurve.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Nice ,I am going to be looking for a new bow also.Got to give up the old recurve.


Lots of nice ones out there but they sure are pricey. But they will all look good hanging next to you in a U.P. tree stand!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I was gunna say congrats but then I read that you bought a Matthews! I thought a fellow UofM man had more brains than that! Lmao jk bud, congrats on your new toy...get out there and zero it in!

PS...HOYT all the way!


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> PS...HOYT all the way!


yeah that!!! but congrats! Always fun bringing new toys home : )

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> Lots of nice ones out there but they sure are pricey. But they will all look good hanging next to you in a U.P. tree stand!
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I cant wait to get back up there.Come on November.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Waz_51 said:


> I was gunna say congrats but then I read that you bought a Matthews! I thought a fellow UofM man had more brains than that! Lmao jk bud, congrats on your new toy...get out there and zero it in!
> 
> PS...HOYT all the way!


Lol. Hoyt's are nice but not a fan of the draw on their bows. 

Can't wait to get it dialed in!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> Lol. Hoyt's are nice but not a fan of the draw on their bows.
> 
> Can't wait to get it dialed in!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bow. Just curious, whats different about the draw on the Hoyt? I've been shooting a Bowtech (Diamond) Liberty since 06 and I'm told it was one of the smoothest bows ever by many. Always wanted to try a Hoyt or Matthews...


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I tried a Winchester now, pretty good, definitely quiet


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on the new bow! Mathews are nice, but I can't part with my Prime!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

johndeere506 said:


> Congrats on the new bow. Just curious, whats different about the draw on the Hoyt? I've been shooting a Bowtech (Diamond) Liberty since 06 and I'm told it was one of the smoothest bows ever by many. Always wanted to try a Hoyt or Matthews...


The creed has a solid back wall. Don't like the valley in the Hoyt's draw cycle.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

UofM, 

If you like a solid back wall, check out an Elite next year. They're coming out with a new 36"+/- too!!! Strother's are nice too, but they have too much creep for me. The draw length needs to be EXACT for me to get past the creep.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

uptracker said:


> UofM,
> 
> If you like a solid back wall, check out an Elite next year. They're coming out with a new 36"+/- too!!! Strother's are nice too, but they have too much creep for me. The draw length needs to be EXACT for me to get past the creep.


Elite would probably be my next choice. They have some sweet shooting bows. They look better too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

